

Pirate Bay Founder Arrested in Cambodia - negrit
http://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-arrested-in-cambodia-120901

======
tokenadult
Previous submission with lots of comments:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4464057>

(It looks like the duplicate detector on HN still needs some coding
improvements.)

